# Another question on ash



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

:help So what do you do to remove the ash? Or do you just package it with the ash?

I could cut it off, but it will definitely effect the look of the bar. I was thinking maybe wetting it, wiping it and letting it dry again.


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

It all depends on the *look* of the ash on the bar. If it compliments, then I leave it. If it is on a sculpted top I leave it. I have been to people's websites that have certain bars listed as "frosted so and so...." if you know what you are looking at you can definately see the ash, they have just learned to go with it. If it is on something that I really don't want it on, then I do a thin peel or gently wipe it of with a damp cloth. But I don't do that much.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

You can wash the soap, running it under water and washing the ash off, dry on rack.
You can spray with a little rubbing alcohol and rub it off... You can plane it off and save scraps for laundry soap, adding to more bar soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you have fragrance that ashes, even one essential oil I blend ashes, texture the top when the soap is firming up. Chopstick swirl through it to form designs or peaks and valleys, run a fork through it, use a spoon like you ice a cake. Then the ash that settles in the valleys actually accentuates the peaks that don't have ash on it. Pretty pretty. Just always in the back of your mind if you have visions of selling soap, that you have to reproduce all of this over and over. Vicki


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

That sounds like an excellent idea Vicki, Thanx

What I noticed with my last batch was that the stuff I dismolded the next day ashed with real thick white, while the stuff I waited a second day doesn't have near the ashing, if any. So I'm thinking I dismolded it too soon. But, one soap needs to be cut in 18 hours and another can wait for 36 hours. Guess I just need to keep notes on which ones are which. :yeahthat


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to have ash all the time but now have it rarely if ever, and I gel evrything now.If soap gels, it does not ash, I think. So cover it well and and let it get nice and hot and gel and you probably won't have it.
I don't mind a tiny dusting of ash but when it is super thick like 1/4" aroundthe sides and the sides are crumbly....ugh!
Becky


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the same experience.....batches that gel or go in the oven have less ash. On some soaps, esp. the darker ones, I will spray with alcohol for a couple days and that helps a lot too. I usually only get it on the tops though. Rarely on the sides and never on the bottoms. Personally, I do not like ash, esp. on dark soaps so I try to avoid it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Same here, ash here is only on the top and looks like I have dusted the lower parts of the swirls with powder. It is not thick or crumbly and it is never on the bottom or side or cut ends. Just the top. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My experience is that is has less to do with gel and more to do with the FO and keeping the air away. I have some soaps that I put in the fridge to stop gel because of color morph issues and none of my fridge soaps have ever ashed. I have started lightly covering with saran wrap (my soaps don't reach the tippy top of the mold so I can do this without the wrap touching my textured tops) and I have not had a batch ash yet, gel or no gel. Even my Lavender lemongrass that used to ash like crazy!

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Covering mine with saran definitely stops ash for me BUT it has to touch my soap. I don't always get it right in the corners and I will get ash just in the corners where the saran didn't touch. Drives me nuts. I'm guessing it's caused by a multitude of variables and they all just happen to line up when I least want it. LOL


----------

